# IEMs within 1K, Geeks advice needed...



## pratik385 (Aug 4, 2011)

My Ipod's and Optimus 1s headphone have some issuse so i want to buy a new earphone. 

I am little confused between soundmagic pl11, jvc marshmellow, sony mdrex10lp and sony mdrex50lp. 

So please tell me which one is good. You can also suggest a new one. I will use it in ipod, mobile and laptop. 

And also tell me which model is with Mic (One which i mentioned)

Also tell me from where I should buy it, I live in Pune.

_Ive ipods earphone (5 year old, Totaled), Optimus one's (problem with left piece as warranty is of 6months only had to keep it ) and Sennheiser cx180(2 year old, have some jack issue where its written sennheiser, it plays correct when hold in certain position or else no sound or little )_


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 4, 2011)

if you want one with mic, then try Soundmagic MP21. Its perfect for the ipod, but i'm not sure if it will work on the O1 or not.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 4, 2011)

and without mic ?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 4, 2011)

Soundmagic MP21 is the one with mic and fits your bill. Go for that.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 4, 2011)

from where i will get it? 
price?

Whats the price of lp30?


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 4, 2011)

PL 30 will cost you around 900-1000 Rs. I m using PL30 myself.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 4, 2011)

soundmagic pl11, jvc marshmellow, sony mdrex10lp and sony mdrex50lp
From these, pl30 is better na ?
does pl30 has mic ?
From where you bought it ?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 4, 2011)

See. 
Pl 30 doesnt have mic.
Pl 21 has a mic version and that is called the MP21.
You can get it from lynx india 
Soundmagic MP-21 Earphones + Fiio Amplifier Bundles â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 4, 2011)

pl 30 is better than Pl11/Pl21/MP21. Never tried any of the other iem's that u mentioned. I bought them from SMC International. And no, PL30 doesnt have mic.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tell me one thing, what about the sound quality mate compairing with soundmagic pl11, jvc marshmellow, sony mdrex10lp and sony mdrex50lp?

Okay guys, Thanks alot


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 4, 2011)

See, It depends on what type of sound signature do you want.
PL 30 is airy and has a wide soundstage, has decent mids. If you want bass then forget pl30. Its not bassy.
MP/PL 21 is dark, with limited soundstage but much better bass.
Jvc Marshmellow i havent heard but from what I have read about it in various reviews is that its fun sounding and musical iem. However its comparable to the PL11.
Both the 21 and 30 are better than 11.
Don't bother with the sonys.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 4, 2011)

I dont know much about soundstage and all.
I listen to pop, hip hop, metal, rap, rock and also our Bolly stuff.
I had cx180, i missed the beats from sonys earphone one which came with w705. cx180 is bassy na ? 

So tell me which sound signature i have. Sonys are better or what?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 4, 2011)

I would suggest you to spend 200 more and get the meelectronics M6 or the MP21.
The M6 comes wid a mic version but thats 200 bucks more expensive.
M6 retails for 1.2k at mediahome.in

here is a link if you arent satisfied 
Multi-IEM Review - 186 IEMs compared (Xears Nature N3i & XE200PRO added 8/01)


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 4, 2011)

M6 is good but it will have fitting issue man, it wont fit properly in ear due to its design.

can it be wear normally straight down, i mean not on the over the ears


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 4, 2011)

it cannot be worn straight down as far as i know.
Though its fits mine and my friends ears perfectly (with the biflanges tip)


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 4, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> M6 is good but it will have fitting issue man, it wont fit properly in ear due to its design.
> 
> can it be wear normally straight down, i mean not on the over the ears



I own it and it fits very nice and it can't be worn straight down,I also thought wearing it over the ears will bother me but the truth it doesn't bother at all...


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 5, 2011)

i want within 1k coz i will buy a high end later in dec or jan. Hows mp21, will it work on optimus one and laptop good, it wont get screwed?

hows the price and from where i can buy


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 5, 2011)

Dude I already gave the link to buy it in my above posts.
What choice do u have apart from that? Just go and buy it


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 5, 2011)

Dont think too much. 

Look around if you test them otherwise buy one.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 5, 2011)

^I wish there was a feature to 'like' a post like we have on TE


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 5, 2011)

I wont disagree on that . 

I have my views on reputation system but I will let it go .

Anyways, Since the OP's profile says Pune . Anyone in Pune knows where he can get a demo ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 5, 2011)

pratik385 said:
			
		

> i want within 1k coz i will buy a high end later in dec or jan. Hows mp21, will it work on optimus one and laptop good, it wont get screwed?
> 
> You have mp21?


yes. MP21 is very good. Its mic is also powerful unlike other headphones with mic. Even a whisper can be heard. I use it daily on gtalk. 

It is designed to work on iPhones. So any phone that have the 3.5 mm jack pinout like iphone will work. Refer to this link.

Cell phones 4-pole headset pinout and wiring @ pinoutsguide.com

This list is not updated. But I think it will work because most LG phones with 3.5 mm jack have similar pinout.

Lynx maynot have them in stock now. Ask them first. If not buy from flipkart or ebay


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 5, 2011)

in lynx its price is 607 and its not available in flipkart. On ebay its showing 1200K. WTH ?
how to ask lynx, have to creat account ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 5, 2011)

there is a chat option on the home page. Else Lynx is in facebook. post here Lynx-India | Facebook


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 5, 2011)

if buying soundmagic, buy from mediahome.in. I wont suggest to go through lynx.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 5, 2011)

RIGHT MAN !!
I suffered a lot. And Lynx price is exclusive of Tax and shipping. Mine cost somthing Rs 733.
Mediahome is just Rs 800
*www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=21&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks a ton guys  

But i want to buy mp21

m1 or m2 dont have mic ?
Any other mic one which is better than mp21 ?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 5, 2011)

m1 and m2 dont have mic. There is no other option in this budget.

And waise I posted that lynx link because the MP21 is available at lynx far cheaper at lynx than at mediahome.
Do read a bit before posting.
The Pl21 costs 800 at mediahome whereas the mic version, i.e the MP21 costs 1120 plus shipping

See-
mediahome
for MP21
*www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=21&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80

and for lynx
MP21
*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=10188

But If lynx doesnt have them, then Mediahome all the way.
P.S- I know lynx doesnt have a good reputation and hasnt been good in support for some customers but 500 bucks difference in price does make one think too.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 5, 2011)

in lynx, its exclusive of tax and shipping. In SMC, its for 800 with shipping.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 5, 2011)

Oops, I forgot SMC since its not that hotselling in case of iems on techenclave forums.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 5, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Thanks a ton guys
> 
> But i want to buy mp21
> 
> Any other mic one which is better than mp21 ?



MP21 is great IEM,if u r thinking of it then go n grab it
Apart from that Meelectronics M6P has a mic but it will cost a lil more...


----------

